# 12 Christmas Dishcloths



## Stablebummom

This came in my email from Knit Picky Patterns. I thought that my fellow KPers would like to get a jump on their Christmas knitting. Hope the links all work, I had to copy each one by one!

More Christmas Dishcloths
1. Cookie Jar Dishcloth: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/VTJOejMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODkwLTExNjYzMjI3/

2. Little Garden Boy Dishcloth: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/RXdMVzMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODkxLTExNjYzMjI3/

3. Diamond Hearts Dishcloth :http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Diamond-Hearts-Dishcloth/ml/1

4. Christmas Gingerbread Man Dishcloth:http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/V0l4TTMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODkzLTExNjYzMjI3/

5. Christmas Snowflake Dishcloth:http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/V1JoYjMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODk0LTExNjYzMjI3/

6. Christmas Stocking Dishcloth: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/VTJOejMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODk1LTExNjYzMjI3/

7. Santa Claus Dishtowel: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/MExUVTMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODk2LTExNjYzMjI3/

8. Angel of Welcome: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/Z3RPVDMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODg4LTExNjYzMjI3/

9. Cotton Stripes Dishcloth:http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/SXhNajMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODk4LTExNjYzMjI3/

10. Flower Hotpad :http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/TFRVMjMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5ODk5LTExNjYzMjI3/

11. Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/TFdSaDMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5OTAwLTExNjYzMjI3/

12. Posy Dishcloth: http://mlr.allfreeknitting.com/redir.php/b/ak0wTDMxMi04NjAwNC0yMjk5OTAxLTExNjYzMjI3/


----------



## julielacykntr

Thanks for posting!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Thank you for the links.


----------



## msmarie1

Hi there..What a Great Link.!.Thanks so much for Sharing..!
msmarie1


----------



## 23607

Thanks for the links.


----------

